# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Выбор корпуса

## Gamerr

Выбирая кейс для компа. Нужно бюджетное решение для средней игровой сборки, до 4 тыс руб. Обязательно со стеклом на боковой грани, поддержкой сво и разъемами на передней части корпуса.

----------


## Venedos

Много требований за не большой бюджет))) хорошо что сейчас появилось много новых моделей от нормальных бюджетных фирм, а то некоторые бренды завышают цены чересчур. И стоит выбирать именно стекло закалённое, а не акрил и с нормальным металлом для хорошей шумоизоляции.

----------


## Gamerr

Меня происхождение мало интересует, бренды и т.д. Главное чтобы стенки были толстые, нормально можно было железяки перенести, и выглядело все по человечески после монтажа. Что можете посоветовать?

----------


## Venedos

> Меня происхождение мало интересует, бренды и т.д. Главное чтобы стенки были толстые, нормально можно было железяки перенести, и выглядело все по человечески после монтажа. Что можете посоветовать?


Посоветую с алика не брать полный ноунейм))) У нас есть в магазинах хорошие модели, лично мне за ваш бюджет с вашими требованиями нравятся эти Zalman K1, Fractal Design Focus G, Deepcool Matrexx 55 ADD-RGB, Thermaltake View 28 RGB CA-1H2-00M1WN-00, GameMax StarLight. Посмотрите что вам по дизайну больше по душе, а потом подумаем что по качеству лучше будет.

----------


## Emodzy

> Главное чтобы стенки были толстые, нормально можно было железяки перенести, и выглядело все по человечески после монтажа. Что можете посоветовать?


 надо понимать что шасси в 1 миллиметр толщиной все равно не купишь до 4к, а если собираешься СВО ставить так и сильно шума тогда не будет, и кстати например у фрактала не стекло а скорее всего акрил, надо смотрет что бы в остальеных моделях не было так же, например у  Matrexx 55 ADD-RGB-точно стекло

----------


## MedForce

Посмотрите на вот такой вот Fractal Design. Просторная коробка, со всем что нужно, возможностью сво, и весьма толстым металлом.  И даже то что окно там не из стекла - не смертельно, главное его ничем сильно не царапать.

----------


## HuMER

> Посмотрите на вот такой вот Fractal Design. Просторная коробка, со всем что нужно, возможностью сво, и весьма толстым металлом.  И даже то что окно там не из стекла - не смертельно, главное его ничем сильно не царапать.


человек же просил со стеклянной стенкой, а тут пластиковая, нагреется и будет переливаться (если это ещё и не очень хороший пластик) ну и постоянно думать и держать в голове "вот бы не поцарапать") выше есть нормальные варианты дипкуловские где точно стекло.

----------


## Venedos

> Посмотрите на вот такой вот Fractal Design. Просторная коробка, со всем что нужно, возможностью сво, и весьма толстым металлом.  И даже то что окно там не из стекла - не смертельно, главное его ничем сильно не царапать.


Не знаю на сколько оно там толстое, но вес его 4.5 кг, по сравнению с моделью от дипкула 7кг, вот тут на материалах не экономили, большая жёскость, лучшая шумоизоляция. Да и RGB подсветка у матрекса по интереснее на порядок будет, если человеку хоть немного моддинг интересен.

----------


## Emodzy

> Не знаю на сколько оно там толстое, но вес его 4.5 кг, по сравнению с моделью от дипкула 7кг


 там фольга толстая, внутри видимо ребер жесткости меньше, я понимаю что конечно не это самое главное в корпусе и никто не будет крашь тесты ему устраивать, но все же при прочих равных  Matrexx 55 ADD-RGB однозначно выигрывает

----------


## xerop

> Не знаю на сколько оно там толстое, но вес его 4.5 кг, по сравнению с моделью от дипкула 7кг.


4,5 кг прикольная погремушка по идее должна получиться. Я представляю какой там будет звон и шелест, если на боковую крышку поставить небольшой куллер. Нормальные производители на металле не экономят.

----------


## isskuskina

> 4,5 кг прикольная погремушка по идее должна получиться. Я представляю какой там будет звон и шелест, если на боковую крышку поставить небольшой куллер. Нормальные производители на металле не экономят.


Поддерживаю, у самого стоит matrexx55, сразу видно что вещь :)
Пусть как высказывались выше краштесты никто устраивать корпусу не собирается, но пользоваться, хм, чем-то основательным что ли намного приятнее)

----------


## xerop

> Поддерживаю, у самого стоит matrexx55, сразу видно что вещь :)
> Пусть как высказывались выше краштесты никто устраивать корпусу не собирается, но пользоваться, хм, чем-то основательным что ли намного приятнее)


Так у него и вес почти 7 кг, а это почти в 2 раза больше китайского. В таком конечно вибраций и шума не будет. Там только толщина стенок 0,6 мм, когда у китайцев 0,4 мм.

----------


## Venedos

> Там только толщина стенок 0,6 мм, когда у китайцев 0,4 мм.


А это не маловажно, особенно для шумоизоляции корпуса, но думаю толщина металла влияет и на охлаждение корпуса, всё таки металл обладает хорошей теплопроводностью, может кто разъяснить эту ситуацию, влияет ли на охлаждение материалы корпуса или только конструкция?

----------


## isskuskina

> А это не маловажно, особенно для шумоизоляции корпуса, но думаю толщина металла влияет и на охлаждение корпуса, всё таки металл обладает хорошей теплопроводностью, может кто разъяснить эту ситуацию, влияет ли на охлаждение материалы корпуса или только конструкция?


Я, пусть и не профессионал, но материал корпуса на мой взгляд имеет минимальное влияние на охлаждение, ведь с корпусом по большему счету контактирует минимальное количество компонентов
Материал будет влиять только на охлаждение харда(ибо он довольно плотно контактирует с корпусом), остальное, увы, только продуманность конструкции, ибо воздух не особо передает свое тепло корпусным элементам)

Насчет шумоизоляции, чем мне нравится конкретно этот matrexx55 в сравнении с моим прошлым корпусом от hyperPC это то ,что он не гремит как погремушка
Как бы если стенки тонкие, то и вибрируют они проще, а вспоминая что зависимость вибрации от толщины нелинейна, то и получаем ,что та самая разница в 0.2 мм играет ощутимую роль

----------


## xerop

> Я, пусть и не профессионал, но материал корпуса на мой взгляд имеет минимальное влияние на охлаждение, ведь с корпусом по большему счету контактирует минимальное количество компонентов
> Материал будет влиять только на охлаждение харда(ибо он довольно плотно контактирует с корпусом), остальное, увы, только продуманность конструкции, ибо воздух не особо передает свое тепло корпусным элементам)


Циркуляция воздуха это конечно очень важно, но и толщина металла тоже имеет очень важное значение.
Простой экспиремент, берем кусок фольги и нож кухонный и кладем их на горячий утюг (фольгу и лезвие ножа), держим минуту, а потом просто берем рукой или пальцами (нож не рекомендую брать, очень больно), фольга очень быстро остынет и будет температуры тела, вероятность ожога очень маленькая.
Это я все к чему, даже отличие на 0,2 мм в толщине метала корпуса дает колоссальные отличия в теплопроводности металла. И при хорошей циркуляции воздуха, температура внутри корпуса будет значительно ниже, температуры снаружи.

----------


## Venedos

> Нормальные производители на металле не экономят.


Ну и самому покупателю не стоит экономить деньги и смотреть при покупке на качество материалов, ну если конечно он хочет добротный корпус на года. Ведь корпус берётся на долго, и надо учитывать его универсальность, ведь в ближайшем будущем придётся постваить доп вентиляторы, а то и вообще водянку или видеокарту большего размера. А для любителей моддинга и на внешние показатели обращать внимание закалённое стекло, различные подсветки.

----------


## Emodzy

*xerop* Странный пример, фольга просто быстро остывает потому что она тонкая, вот и все дела. И судя по этому эксперименту,  получается что надо  брать корпус с тонкими стенками иди что ты хотел сказать? Или типа толще стенки медленнее греются? и дальше, если в комнате 20 градусов тепла, то куллер на вдув берет этот воздух, прогоняет по системнику и он по твоему холоднее должен стать? такого я еще не разу не слышал...

----------


## xerop

> *xerop* и дальше, если в комнате 20 градусов тепла, то куллер на вдув берет этот воздух, прогоняет по системнику и он по твоему холоднее должен стать? такого я еще не разу не слышал...


Все намного сложнее, воздух от движущегося мотора будет нагреваться, но создаваемое движение воздуха, при наличии естественной влажности, будет способствовать охлаждению и отводу температуры.
И корпус брать нужно со стенками толще, чтобы наружняя температура не передавалась во внутрь, а кулер на вдув, прогоняя воздух по корпусу выдувался кулерами на выдув.

----------


## Shahir_iz_ada

> Все намного сложнее, воздух от движущегося мотора будет нагреваться, но создаваемое движение воздуха, при наличии естественной влажности, будет способствовать охлаждению и отводу температуры.
> И корпус брать нужно со стенками толще, чтобы наружняя температура не передавалась во внутрь, а кулер на вдув, прогоняя воздух по корпусу выдувался кулерами на выдув.


Хоть убей не пойму, как кулер забирая воздух извне корпуса может его внутри охладить. Насколько я понимаю систему воздушного охлаждения вся соль в том, что воздух комнатной температуры всё равно холоднее, чем компоненты железа, которые этим воздухом охлаждаются. Ниже чем в комнате температура быть не может, а вот намного выше может, чего следует избегать по-возможности. Если нагретый воздух оперативно выводится из корпуса, то сами стенки корпуса греться не будут, т.к. температура внутри корпуса не намного выше, чем извне и температура корпуса тоже должна быть +/- стабильной.

----------


## Venedos

> Хоть убей не пойму, как кулер забирая воздух извне корпуса может его внутри охладить.


За счёт потока воздуха и охлаждает, когда ветер в жаркую погоду подует вам же легче становиться, вот и железу легче. Главное чтобы в корпусе была проработана хорошо вентиляция, хороший забор воздуха + выталкивание более тёплого воздуха наружу. Дипкуловские корпуса в этом плане проработаны до мелочей, вот видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUCs...EgtKNN54AaABAg  в нём показываются все мелочи для этой вентиляции.

----------


## xerop

> За счёт потока воздуха и охлаждает, когда ветер в жаркую погоду подует вам же легче становиться, вот и железу легче.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUCs...EgtKNN54AaABAg


С человеком все сложнее, у него пот выступает, который от ветра быстрее испаряется и человек чувствует себя лучше. Видео толковое, спасибо, действительно весьма хорошо и доступно рассказано об охлаждении.

----------


## Shahir_iz_ada

> За счёт потока воздуха и охлаждает, когда ветер в жаркую погоду подует вам же легче становиться, вот и железу легче. Главное чтобы в корпусе была проработана хорошо вентиляция, хороший забор воздуха + выталкивание более тёплого воздуха наружу. Дипкуловские корпуса в этом плане проработаны до мелочей, вот видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUCs...EgtKNN54AaABAg  в нём показываются все мелочи для этой вентиляции.


Суть именно в выталкивании нагретого воздуха и заборе воздуха комнатной температуры. Холоднее он не становится, просто нагретый воздух удаляется быстрее, чем успевает нагреться ещё больше, а новый воздух придя на его место забирает тепло от компонентов. Поэтому так важно продумать воздухозаборные отверстия в корпусе, чтобы кулерам тупо было с чем работать. Судя по обзору, с этим у Matrexx 55 всё хорошо, такие отверстия есть и спереди и сверху, как и с кабель-менеджментом прекрасно. А обзорщик стёбный, мог и поломать свой кусок белого секса при распаковке)

----------


## xerop

> Судя по обзору, с этим у Matrexx 55 всё хорошо, такие отверстия есть и спереди и сверху, как и с кабель-менеджментом прекрасно. А обзорщик стёбный, мог и поломать свой кусок белого секса при распаковке)


Прикольный обзорчик нашел я на DEEPCOOL MATREXX 55 ADD-RGB 3F. Внешний вид конечно бомбический, но мне очень понравились кнопки и USB порты на верхней части корпуса. Особенно юсб, что называется прощайте отломанные ногами флешки.

----------


## Venedos

> А обзорщик стёбный, мог и поломать свой кусок белого секса при распаковке)


Ну не то что стёбный, а можно сказать испытал на деле. Так как он ляпал по стеклу и снимал крышки, я думал реально что-нибудь треснит или клипсы креплений поломаются, а оказывается такой бюджетный корпус сделан довольно прочным. И тут можно задуматься что дипкул на материалах и на качестве сборки не экономит.

----------


## xerop

> И тут можно задуматься что дипкул на материалах и на качестве сборки не экономит.


Вот что, а на качестве материалов никогда дипкул не экономил, посмотреть даже бюджетные модели, не говоря уже о дорогих, там и качество метала и качество сборки на уровне топовых производителей.

----------


## MedForce

Во! Я теперь вас цитировать буду! А то как-то время назад советовал вот такую коробку от Дипкула на одном весьма популярном железном сайте с цифрой в названии, так там начали носом крутить, мол, фу, всего 3 тыщи, сэкономили...

----------


## Tos

> Вот что, а на качестве материалов никогда дипкул не экономил, посмотреть даже бюджетные модели, не говоря уже о дорогих, там и качество метала и качество сборки на уровне топовых производителей.


я конечно извиняюся, но что такое топовые производители? Чем они берут? Если ценник заоблочный это топовый производитель? Но только по ценнику отличие - это похоже на развод. Дипкул топовый или не топовый? Я тоже хочу новый корпус купить. 
Из тех, что видел, по внутрянке отличий практически нет, метал, порошковая краска, перемычки... все почти один к одному. Вот дизайн это другое. Мне кажется, а я корпусов пересмотрел уйму, у каждого бренда есть свой стиль, как в автомобилях. И тут дело личного вкуса, что больше нравится.

----------


## Venedos

> я конечно извиняюся, но что такое топовые производители? Чем они берут? Если ценник заоблочный это топовый производитель? Но только по ценнику отличие - это похоже на развод. Дипкул топовый или не топовый? Я тоже хочу новый корпус купить.


А тут для каждого своё, для меня он топовый, а какой-нибудь заядлый геймер выберет более раскрученный бренд в плане долгожительства на рынке и будет пиарить его, обосновывая это качеством времени. Ведь кто то охлаждение покупает только ноктуа, да оно охлаждает достойно но и стоит выше других аналогов. Да и разные модели одной фирмы могут быть разными по качеству, считаю что этот вариант MATREXX55 ADD-RGB 3F, вышел на удивление удачным.

----------


## Tos

> а какой-нибудь заядлый геймер выберет более раскрученный бренд


только дело в том, что это уже будет не заядлый геймер, а выпендрежник - в моем понятии геймер, это профессионал, а профи ценят качество. Качество и выпендреж - понятия порой противоположные. То что залманы, ноктуа и иже с ними, дерут ценник, это ориентир на мажорчиков, которые делом не могут доказать свою крутизну, так хоть папкиными деньгами похвастаются. Когда-то эти бренды были крутыми, когда альтернативой им были китайские вентиляторчики. Теперь достаточно нормальных вменяемых брендов, которые ценник не дерут, и предлагают хорошее качество, причем еще с хорошим набором приятных плюшек в придачу.

----------


## Venedos

> То что залманы, ноктуа и иже с ними, дерут ценник, это ориентир на мажорчиков, которые делом не могут доказать свою крутизну


А ноктуа корпусы выпускает или вы просто обобщаете стоимость их моделей? Ну а так из большего соглашусь, но ведь у того же дипкула есть корпуса которые стоят от 10к рублей, там же они за что то проят такие деньги а за эту новую модель практически ничего.

----------


## Этанол

> я конечно извиняюся, но что такое топовые производители? Чем они берут? Если ценник заоблочный это топовый производитель? Но только по ценнику отличие - это похоже на развод. Дипкул топовый или не топовый?


Топовость производителя - это чаще красивая легенда, пущенная самим же производителем... Эта легенда формирует в умах людей мнение, что бренд богоизбранный и производителям позволительно после этого выставлять ценнички повыше. По сути все производители пользуются одними и теми же технологиями, материалами, и мало в каких моделях есть что-то принципиально отличное от других моделей. Посему любая переплата должна быть обоснована. Если объективной причины для высокого ценника нет - вы полатите за красивую легенду.

----------


## Bidob

Не знаю, что там у ноктуа, но вышеупомянутый дипкуловский матрексс 55 с Rgb-синхронизацией(ADD-RGB WH) - не корпус, а мечта, для меня так точно
Еще не купил, но пользовался некоторое время компом друга, у него именно такой

Да и вообще компанию эту люблю, у них цена-качество на высоте, а RGB-подсветка в любых продуктах выглядит, как произведение искусства

----------


## Tos

> А ноктуа корпусы выпускает или вы просто обобщаете стоимость их моделей? Ну а так из большего соглашусь, но ведь у того же дипкула есть корпуса которые стоят от 10к рублей, там же они за что то проят такие деньги а за эту новую модель практически ничего.


специально этими дипкулами не интересовался, но знаю, что ценник во многом зависит от оснастки, которою добавляют к корпусу. Сейчас нормальные бренды выпускают корпуса сериями - т.е. не просто корпус, а полный комплект всего необходимого. Переходнички всякие, корпусные вентиляторы, пультики, сжо и т.п. 
Если рассматривать полный, то ценник может перевалить и за 20к. Но по мне лучше всего полный комплект. Если денек нет, то покупать голыш, но потом все равно планировать все докупить от одного производителя.

----------


## Этанол

> Не знаю, что там у ноктуа


Там у ноктюа например ценник в три раза выше чем у аналогичных по теплорассеиванию кулеров дипкул. 
Матрекс очень эффектен за счет дизайнерской философии в нем реализованной. В таком просматриваемом со всех сторон аквариуме кулеры с РГБ выглядят особенно эффектно (фотки корпуса напомнили кадры ночного леса из Аватара).

----------


## Bidob

> Там у ноктюа например ценник в три раза выше чем у аналогичных по теплорассеиванию кулеров дипкул. ).


Ну, я на самом деле и имел ввиду, что у них цена, как по мне, так неадекватно завышена по сравнению с другими компаниями, теми же дипкул, аэрокул и прочая, и прочая
И это я сейчас говорю не только про обсуждаемую категорию, но и в целом про практически все продукты от них

----------


## Этанол

> Ну, я на самом деле и имел ввиду, что у них цена, как по мне, так неадекватно завышена по сравнению с другими компаниями, теми же дипкул, аэрокул и прочая, и прочая
> И это я сейчас говорю не только про обсуждаемую категорию, но и в целом про практически все продукты от них


Если конкретно про башенные кулеры говорить, то есть отличия (ноктюа припаивает пластины радиатора к трубкам), но почему при этом рассеиваемая мощность остается в обычных пределах и почему конструкции все равно остаются громоздкими - известно только инженерам ноктюа. Может они в чем-то и лучше, но явно эта разница не стоит такого разрыва в цене.

----------


## Bidob

> ноктюа припаивает пластины радиатора к трубкам


Погоди, а у дипкула при сборке в этом месте каким образом радиатор крепится? Что-то я немного провтыкал этот момент, проясни пожалуйста

----------


## Этанол

> Погоди, а у дипкула при сборке в этом месте каким образом радиатор крепится? Что-то я немного провтыкал этот момент, проясни пожалуйста


Конкретно в тему про дипкул не вникал, но большинство кулеров использует метод прямого контакта. Пайку там не всегда увидишь. По мне, если контакт пластины радиатора и трубки плотный и обеспечивает беспрепятственную передачу тепла, то нет никакого смысла в пайке. Еще раз: разница в заявленном теплоотводе межлу ноктюа и условным дипкулом - мизерная. Смысл переплачивать?

----------


## kripovi4

> Погоди, а у дипкула при сборке в этом месте каким образом радиатор крепится? Что-то я немного провтыкал этот момент, проясни пожалуйста


Просто хорошая герметичная пайка, если я не ошибаюсь, с плотным прилегаем. Никаких проблем при такой пайке не будет, ничего никогда не отвалиться, контакт будет хороший.

----------


## Этанол

> Просто хорошая герметичная пайка, если я не ошибаюсь, с плотным прилегаем. Никаких проблем при такой пайке не будет, ничего никогда не отвалиться, контакт будет хороший.


Не отвалится - это точно) Тепловые трубки пронизывают пластины таким образом, что их движение просто невозможно. Имхо, если нет разницы по цифрам в теплоотводе между паяным радиатором и обычным, то пайка - это сказка для легковерных. Технологические процессы при пайке очень усложняются, изделие прибавляет в цене, но для покупателя ощутимого эффекта не несет. Так что на пайку при выборе башни предлагаю вообще внимания не обращать.

----------


## Tos

Сам в преддверии покупки нового корпуса. Сравнивал корпуса дипкуловские и залмановские - мне как геймеру, больше заходят дипкуловские, т.к. акцент у них больше на футуристичный дизайн. Офисными ящиками их точно назвать сложно, хотя есть серия баронов, они лаконичные. Кроме матрексов, можно еще много серий навыбирать. У дипкулов конкуренты по дизайну, имхо, аэрокулы только, ну еще с натяжной кулер мастер.

----------


## KUMAR55

Мне лично на дизайн наплевать, главное функциональность. Ведь корус ПК покупаешь на много лет(я одним корпусом пользуюсь более 15 лет) , поэтому надо думать о перспективе дальнейших апгрейдов , в том числе и системе охлаждения(например СВО) для снижения шума в целом. Так же учитывая размеры мощных кулеров процессора и больших видеокарт( Все же со временем жизнь улучшается и появляется возможность покупать элитные комплектующие ПК) . Также надо учитывать охлаждение винчестеров и SSD(последние сильно греются). Боковая стенка из стекла(обычно каленая) - красиво, но при длительной эксплуатации может разбиться...  Конечно надо покупать корпус, чтоб БП(блок питания) брал воздух для охлаждения с наружи(расположение БП снизу или с боку), так же желательно крепление для вертикального расположения видеокарты(тогда ВК берет воздух для охлаждения с наружи корпуса ПК).

----------

